# Navarre Pier Rubble



## scubachuck18 (Jan 14, 2008)

Diving at the pier last couple of times I haven't been able to find alot of the pier that went under after Ivan and Dennis. 

Am I just missing it due to my exceptional navagation skills? :doh

Or was it cleaned up or moved? Anyone know?


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey I free dive out there regulary. If your facing the south, swim out to where the break in the pier is. Then pan to the right, west, and there is some rubble between the first section and the end.

There is also some wreckage past the break on the east side ( or was). Past the end there are small boulder sections which can be seen in clear water. Most of the good stuff was removed by the hurricanes.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

There is still some out past the end but it's a bit West as well. I marked on the yak's GPS but that won't help you swimming. As I remember it's about 200' past the end of the second portion and 50' or so West.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I am yaking out there Sunday if I dont go offshore. Will be early say around 6:30..do some free diving and look for that rubble past the end...


----------



## scubachuck18 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks man, yea this Sunday I'll actually get a chance to go offshore to try to kill something. Next Sunday I'll probably try and make it out there though. I like early also, Do you know the best time for fish? Last couple of times I haven't seen anything. Do they like mornings or afternoons?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Pssstttt.... Warmer water.



:heart

Stressless


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Chuck, you goin out with Kevin this weekend??? I got to say...he is the best I have ever been out with, real basdass. You should come back with a cooler full!

There is some rubble left at Navarre, but I think this time of year you might not find much fish that shallow. Maybe another month. I could be a hundred percet wrong though.


----------



## scubachuck18 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea, I'm headed out with Kevin Sunday. I agree that he's one of the best captians. Most of the captians around here almost act like the divers are forcing him out there and he's not really enjoying the water. 

Kevin on the other hand was born with gills!!


----------



## File_13 (Feb 23, 2008)

The rubble is somewhere around 25-50 ydswest of the pier, in the open spot, more towards where the pier starts back up again. It's a mother to find if your freediving, even if you know where it's at. My neighbor went out there two weekends ago, when it was like 70 deg, and slung a spear at some whiting and swears up and down he saw kings. He said he saw alot of fish. It was around two or three o'clock.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

What about the rubble from the old pier? Wasn't it out a couple hundred yards SW?


----------



## File_13 (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't know, it took alot of convincing to get me to go out tothe rubble we found. I learned what the smaller fish feel like, when I started spearfishing. I hang out around the columns, if a shark is gonna get me he will have to bob and weave through the columns to do it, cause homey don't play that.


----------

